# sashay skirts



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

i made the skirts for a neigbors little girls ..here is Lydia modeling hers


----------



## edysert53 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

I love these and would like to make one for my niece's granddaughter. I bought the materials and thought I had the needed pattern but it doesn't give directions on how to make the basic underskirt that the ruffels attach to. Can you direct me to a pattern? I would be forever indebted to you....Many Thanks. Lucywill


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic! Can you tell me where to get instructions? Great work, they really are beautiful and my nieces would love these!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Sooo Cute.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucywill said:


> I love these and would like to make one for my niece's granddaughter. I bought the materials and thought I had the needed pattern but it doesn't give directions on how to make the basic underskirt that the ruffels attach to. Can you direct me to a pattern? I would be forever indebted to you....Many Thanks. Lucywill


Lucy ,i knitted mine on a knitting machine ,,if you interested i can sent you the pattern ..PM me ..


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I know you could go into 'Search' and there are many posts and patterns about Sashay skirts. I think Benjamin Franklin might be the name of the company that posts the pattern free. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sharon Mc (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 2 1/2 year granddaughter who would just love to have one of these.1 But, as someone else mentioned, I can find the materials, but not the instructions. Please share with us where we can find the pattern. Thank you for showing the pics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So cute. For those looking fr the pattern, here's the link.

http://benfranklincraftsmonroe.blogspot.ca/2012/07/how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt.html


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Your little skirts are so sweet,its on my to do list.
I'm pretty sure there is a video on You tube just put in Sashay skirt.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your skirts are fantastic,your model is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable on her. What size is the larger one?


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Adorable on her. What size is the larger one?


it is for her 7 year old sister..i did shorten it by one row of ruffles after i took the picture because it seemed a little long.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> it is for her 7 year old sister..i did shorten it by one row of ruffles after i took the picture because it seemed a little long.


Thanks, I made three for young girls and now there is a 12 year old who would like one.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable skirt and such a cutie model!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and such a pretty little model.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Helga, love your sashay skirts, I would love the machine knitted pattern if you can share. Your skirts are the nicest I have seen. You can pm me at [email protected]


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Helga, love your sashay skirts, I would love the machine knitted pattern if you can share. Your skirts are the nicest I have seen. You can pm me at [email protected]


susan the pattern is in your mailbox enjoy ..Helga


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

the 7 yr old spotted the pics and requested a long pink one. I planned on it any way looks like I need to get moving on it.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking skirts... and the model is just so precious...
Thanks for the link to pattern..


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in returning an answer to your generous offer to share a pattern for this little skirt. I do not knit by machine but will try to convert the information into a workable solution. I appreciate your help. I'll let you know if mine come anywhere close to the perfection you created. You can contact me at [email protected] 
Thank you from the bottom of my heart,
Mary Ann (Lucywill) :-D


----------



## sallen3303 (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if this skirt can be made on the Knitting Loom?


----------

